# LED Replacement for these



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Not yet...


----------



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

What's the base on the lamp?


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

gmihok said:


> What's the base on the lamp?


wedge


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Helmut said:


> Has anyone changed these out to led, without changing the AC transformer?
> 
> They are Seagull brand...
> 
> Looking for ideas and reviews of what you used.


I believe those are obsolete now. Last year I had to change an entire kitchen to festoon mounts and bulbs. They were not LED but they probably make them now.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

jw0445 said:


> I believe those are obsolete now. Last year I had to change an entire kitchen to festoon mounts and bulbs. They were not LED but they probably make them now.



I found like replacements on line.
Original wedge based.

I found led for them, too, but the best I could find were $40 each, plus a driver.

He's got 16 I think...

TX.


----------



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

Check Bulbrite part 770522 2.2 watt wedge base


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

If you Google search for "T3 wedge 12v LED" you'll find lots available starting at $6. 

Good luck!


----------

